# bottle tumbler



## Ghostrider (Jan 11, 2009)

My husband would like to build a bottle tumbler for me, I know some of you out there have built your own. Any help you could give me would be appreciated.
 Ghostrider


----------



## idigjars (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello Ghostrider, you can do a search on bottle tumbler and find all kinds of info on this site.  There are some great ideas folks have shared and different styles for bottle tumblers that folks have built.  Good luck with your project.  Tumbling a bottle and having it come out nice is a real thrill.  Best regards!  Paul


----------

